# Essie's Matte About You



## BEA2LS (Oct 30, 2009)

I finally broke down and bought this.. not sure if i like it though. i used it over cocktail party on my toes last night and it looked so dry that i put my shoe on. big mistake lol, i'll re-do my toes when i change my manicure after halloween i guess 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





but i like using it over dark colors but am still not sure how i feel about this trend in general.. what is everyone's favorite color combinations with matte topcoat? i have a lot of colors and if i do not have the exact shade i could easily dupe it.. i guess i just want to use it to its full potential.


----------



## mindlessgapgirl (Oct 30, 2009)

i like it better on nails rather than toes...it works wonderfully over dark slightly shimmery colours (midnight cami was pretty with MAY on top!)


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Oct 30, 2009)

I've never used it on my toes but I do love it on my nails. I like it that it has a satin look not a completely matte look. I've worn it over a vast array of colours and it looks good on top of pretty much any polish


----------



## BEA2LS (Oct 30, 2009)

thanks, yea i guess my toes was not the best place to try it! i just did my nails a halloween look and did not want to change lol.  i will play with it more this weekend..  it does seem to be more of a satin, it really made cock tail party into a much prettier shade than it ever was to be honest.


----------



## broken_soul (Oct 30, 2009)

I like putting it on top of glitter polishes. They look awesome that way.


----------



## BEA2LS (Oct 30, 2009)

^^ i saw some glitter polishes on some blogs, that was my deciding factor to get it actually.. i will play with more in a couple of days.


----------



## gildedangel (Oct 31, 2009)

I like to do matte tips or use a glitter under the matte topcoat!


----------



## zosojacks (Oct 31, 2009)

I like this trend; matte nails are pretty cool and unexpected. I like using MAY over shimmer and glitter polishes! It gives a whole new effect, almost like a satin ribbon. MAY over cream polish seems a little blah to me.


----------



## trincess (Oct 31, 2009)

I've ordered China Glaze's Matte Magic, and when it arrives, I'm going to konad with the same polish after mattifying it. =)


----------



## broken_soul (Oct 31, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BEA2LS* 

 
_^^ i saw some glitter polishes on some blogs, that was my deciding factor to get it actually.. i will play with more in a couple of days._

 
Yep me too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm about to do a mani this way right now


----------



## BEA2LS (Nov 2, 2009)

thanks everyone! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i have been so busy lately, i was thinking that this might make my polish last longer.. i usually do my nails every two days but not so much for chipping, more because i get bored. i thought maybe instead of redoing them i could like touch up than put MAY over it and it would be a whole new look yet save me some time. it literally doubles the looks you can have when you think of it that way.


----------



## vocaltest (Nov 2, 2009)

i hate the stuff. 
it looks wonderful when first applied, then less than 24 hours it changes completely and turns into a dull shine. not happy.


----------



## jennifer. (Nov 5, 2009)

^^^this.   that's my one & only complaint about it.  other than that, i love the look of it when it's freshly applied.  i guess it would be impossible to create a true matte topcoat that won't turn into a dull shine after all that you use your hands for!


----------



## gabi03 (Nov 5, 2009)

I use it over those new glitter polishes from China Glaze and they look so different but a good different. I got Fortune Teller and wore it with matte about you on top, looked amazing for Halloween


----------



## BEA2LS (Nov 5, 2009)

i still have not tried it yet, i have neutrals on my nails still now and i am not even gonna bother until i have a darker shade on.. i am thinking trying it over my Essie Rock Star Skinny, it is a vampy, reddish, purplish, brownish shade with a slight shimmer.. i am curious to see what colors the matte would bring out. i do not really care if it lasts long, i really would like this for the last day or so of my manicure to freshen it up and make it different


----------



## courtastic (Nov 8, 2009)

I love it over dark & shimmer colors & brights too!  I agree about it eventually fading though.  I may try China Glaze's matte polish next.


----------



## BEA2LS (Nov 9, 2009)

i finally played with it this weekend!! i layered it over glitter and it did look neat, matte just is not my favorite look i think.. i will use again though.


----------



## BritneyDawn (Nov 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BEA2LS* 

 
_I finally broke down and bought this.. not sure if i like it though. i used it over cocktail party on my toes last night and it looked so dry that i put my shoe on. big mistake lol, i'll re-do my toes when i change my manicure after halloween i guess 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




but i like using it over dark colors but am still not sure how i feel about this trend in general.. what is everyone's favorite color combinations with matte topcoat? i have a lot of colors and if i do not have the exact shade i could easily dupe it.. i guess i just want to use it to its full potential._

 

I actually bought two of these because i thought it looked so cool.I thought i would use it alot.But since ive had them which is literally since the day they were released for sale,ive used them maybe six times.The product does a great job doing what its suppose to,i just don't like the matte trend as much as i thought i would.Personally the only colors i think looks good matte are blacks and dark greys,maybe deep blues,deep greens an purples.Basically any color as long as its a really deep shade.I prefer not to go all matte but to just matte out the tips.Like a chic french manicure in black,half silky shiny have matte.I think that looks really cool if  done right.Otherwise not everyone gets or knows about this trend and lots of people think you just have really bad unshiny nail polish on.Like, what are you wearing?,that has no shine to it?,dont buy that crappy polish again! Get what im saying? lol Im afraid my bottles are just going to waste.Oh an i also agree that it doesn't look nice on your tootsies toes lol I think polish on your toes needs to be shiny or it can look grimy even on the most perfectly pedicured feet.


----------



## BEA2LS (Nov 12, 2009)

i totally agree.. i kind of regret spending money on it lol.. i'm so cheap! but the thing is, it works really great.. i loved it over sexy divide (a dark purple) and i plan on trying it over ruby pumps for a christmas look but i just do not reach for it very much at all. i tried it over essie wicked and it did look good, i guess it is one of those trendy looks that i would only wear when  going out? i also feel like people at my office would not get it and think it looks gross lol so i have not worn it to work yet.


----------



## BEA2LS (Nov 16, 2009)

ok so i know people here (and make-up alley) mentioned this does not have good wear and i totally agree! i put on rock star skinny (an essie vampy shade) with a thin layer of milani glitter over top. i added MAY and it looked awesome! the glitter looked so cool under the top coat, i loved it.. but two days later and it's chipping. but not even chipping like tip wear, it is actually peeling off for no reason. gross. so my final verdict is that this is a neat product, i do not regret buying it but it is for going out, weekends, etc.


----------



## BritneyDawn (Nov 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BEA2LS* 

 
_ok so i know people here (and make-up alley) mentioned this does not have good wear and i totally agree! i put on rock star skinny (an essie vampy shade) with a thin layer of milani glitter over top. i added MAY and it looked awesome! the glitter looked so cool under the top coat, i loved it.. but two days later and it's chipping. but not even chipping like tip wear, it is actually peeling off for no reason. gross. so my final verdict is that this is a neat product, i do not regret buying it but it is for going out, weekends, etc._

 

I agree.Though for me it chipped in a matter of hours not days lol But yep i agree its best for nights out,not everyday wear.


----------



## enfusraye (Nov 19, 2009)

I love MAY but has the ladies have already said - it chips within hours!!! It's great for going out or if you don't mind re-doing your nails every night. I still love it though.


----------



## BEA2LS (Nov 20, 2009)

i am thinking it will look nice over ruby pumps for christmas
has anyone tried that combo here?


----------



## lara (Nov 22, 2009)

I am wearing MAY for the first time now - I used to fake a matte finish years ago with the OPI matte Nail Envy, so that's my comparison mark. I'm wearing it over China Glaze Liquid Leather now, and it looks so clean and minimalist 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'll try it over a glitter next mani.

Matte finish is definitely a tips only thing though, putting it on your toes is going to look dry and unkempt rather than sleek and minimalist.


----------



## BEA2LS (Dec 4, 2009)

this ended up really growing on me! i guess i learned what kind of shades work for it and what does not. i love it with essie cocktail party (a sparkly reddish pink shade) it turns the color into such a pretty shade.. it reminds me of a pink suede purse i used to have when i was young 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it also makes me think of wrapping paper.


----------



## hauteness (Dec 17, 2009)

I'm still on the fence with this one. Glitters look cool matte but I don't like anything else matte. Plus mattes chip quickly which I hate!


----------

